# Lakers sign center Soumaila Samake



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Associated Press
Aug. 23, 2002 3:06 p.m. 
LOS ANGELES (AP) Ñ The Los Angeles Lakers signed free agent Soumaila Samake on Friday. 

The 7-foot center averaged 3.8 points and 6.0 rebounds in 18.3 minutes on the Lakers' Summer Pro League team in Long Beach. 

Samake was a second-round draft pick of the New Jersey Nets in 2000. He played in 34 games for the Nets in the 2000-01 season, averaging 1.4 points and 1.6 rebounds in 6.6 minutes. 

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=632676


Is he just training camp material?

Where did he play last season?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm just hoping any new additions would help in any way up front....
Wow...we have 2 now, it's just spelled different -Samaki & Samake???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God!!! Stupid Lakers!!!

First they sign AJ Guyton, and now Samake!!!

The Kings will be having nightmares in their sleep about Soumaila Samake and AJ Guyton!!!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Soumaila Samake:

Drafted #36 overall by NJN in the 2000 draft. Traded by the Nets with Marbury and Newman to the Suns for Kidd and Dudley...Traded by the Suns with a 2003 second round pick to the Bulls for Jake Voskuhl...Did not play in 2001-2002 season.

2000-2001 stats:

6.6 MPG
1.4 PPG
1.6 RPG
0.0 APG (1 assist total)
.06 SPG
.41 BPG
.12 TPG
.70 PF
.375 FG%
.000 3P%
.417 FT%

I gotta admit...I'm a little confused here...this CAN'T be the backup center the Lakers were looking for.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I gotta admit...I'm a little confused here...this CAN'T be the backup center the Lakers were looking for.


I hope you're right...I really hope you're right.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow-I predicted this back in an old Laker lineup thread..I don't know how good he is-but he is huge! Oh and if he and Walker were sitting by each other on the bench their names would spell-Samake Walker.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

It is going to be funny seeing Samake and Samaki on the bench together. :laugh: Hopefully this guy can contribute as back up C and not just be another Jelani...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Have they actually signed this guy? It may be on foxsports.com, but it's not on lakers.com, nba.com, or espn.com

If they did sign him, do you think it's a one year deal or something like a 10-15 day deal?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

When it happened, the same story was on all of the websites, courtesy of the Associated Press. Most folks agree that he isn't much more than fodder for training camp, so it really isn't that big of a signing. I did find the same story at ESPN...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=lal
" The Lakers signed free agent C Soumaila Samake on Aug. 23. The seven-footer was selected 36th by the Nets in the second round of the 2000 NBA draft. He played in 34 games for the Nets during the 2000-01 season, averaging 1.4 points and 1.6 rebounds in about six minutes. "


----------

